# Block Range 48 Target



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

It would probably be cheaper to buy a pallet of uncut foam from American whitetail . $1100 for a personal use target it a big investment.

In my opinion you'd be better served with one of the American whitetail fita matts and a bottle of arrow lube.


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

Look into the AR-152 targets from American Whitetail. For the price on that Block, you could get two AR-152 that will each last you 5x (at LEAST) as long as the Block and you'd still have money left over. The only small downside is you'll want to start off using arrow lube until you get through the break-in period. After that, arrow pulling will go smoothly.


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Maybe I just need to make friends with arrow lube. When I use it, it winds up getting all over my arrows when I put them in the quiver, then I can't pull them out with my rubber arrow puller. When I don't use lube, I wind up straining my shoulder, which is also not fun.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

http://www.bulldogtargets.com/contents/en-us/p16_k9_range_fita_archery_target.html

I have one of these at my house and I have to say I am totally satisfied. Half the price of the block (and 2" bigger), you can even get one on ebay for $350 NEW right now, which is $150 less than what they go for from the manufacturer. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulldog-tar...334?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3393a88a6e

I shoot 44# OTF with A/C/G's and they stop 6" in every time and i can pull them out with one hand easily. Plus you can just replace the cover on these things every year or two instead of buying a new one. Oh and did I mention you can shoot both sides? and it has handles for easy moving with two people? AND It has a freakin lifetime warranty?! Pretty much the best target ever if you ask me, and no I do not work for these guys, but if they are reading this and wanna sponsor me that'd be cool :wink:


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

Ooooh! That looks nice!


----------



## MJAnderson68 (Nov 15, 2013)

I have one of the Bulldog doubledog bags and it works great. Got mine on Ebay as well and I think they frequently have the clearance sales on their targets. My daughter and I shoot side by side with it.


----------



## Kristjon (Feb 19, 2013)

My local range uses The Block for all 36 lanes. Yes it sucks when you shoot into a new block, but for me (recurve) its not too hard to pull out. Yes I sometimes use AAE tube lube (it has a sponge reservoir so no mess). My range guy sells his blocks after they been used up for a bit. The only other range here uses blocks filled with straw and in tourney we have to place our targets on cardboard as those targets start to get a hump in it as ppl pull arrows out.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Lancasters seems to like them for their new outdoor range.

But I agree with the logic and thriftiness of a Whitetail 152. Long term, there is no better use of money on a target bale IMO.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

RE: Block 48" Commercial Layered Target - They are almost prohibitively expensive. Eventually you do have to take them apart and relayer them as well, and it's a pain to do so.

For a FITA sized target, you cannot go wrong with an American Whitetail AR-152.

Another target to consider is the Big Green Target Monster Target or Compression Range Target. Both the Paseo Vista Archery Range in Chandler (AZ) and the Ben Avery Indoor Range in Phoenix (AZ) use these for their ranges - Paseo uses it outdoors, Ben Avery uses it in their indoor range. At the Ben Avery range, we've had them for about 1.5 years now, and just finally had to rotate the layers around.

http://www.biggreentargets.com/indoor-outdoor-range-targets.html

RE: Bulldog targets

I owned 4 Bulldog Doghouse XP's for 3 years. These were stacked and set up on furniture movers so I could roll them around for blank bale use. Eventually X10's would pass through all the way to the fletchings. And - the covers would degrade quickly in high UV sunlight. The ones I owned were basically plywood boxes, with corrugated plastic faces, plastic weave outer covers, and wadded plastic sheet innards that would get quickly chopped up. When I replaced the target faces (corplast and the plastic weave covers), I would add plastic bags from the grocery store to reinforce the gaps of the plastic sheeting that was used for the innards.

In contrast, my two AR-152's have been sitting in the Arizona sun for 4 years, with one needing a recore eventually, but that's the one that gets 90 percent of the shots into it.

-Steve


----------



## Cylosis (Jan 5, 2014)

Beastmaster said:


> RE: Bulldog targets
> 
> I owned 4 Bulldog Doghouse XP's for 3 years. These were stacked and set up on furniture movers so I could roll them around for blank bale use. Eventually X10's would pass through all the way to the fletchings. And - the covers would degrade quickly in high UV sunlight. The ones I owned were basically plywood boxes, with corrugated plastic faces, plastic weave outer covers, and wadded plastic sheet innards that would get quickly chopped up. When I replaced the target faces (corplast and the plastic weave covers), I would add plastic bags from the grocery store to reinforce the gaps of the plastic sheeting that was used for the innards.


On the money. My *indoor *range used Bulldogs for a few years, (a straight upgrade from previously used compacted tentest) but they are an absolute pain to maintain. With the volume of arrows they received, they had to be refaced at least every three months, which involved removing a ton of destroyed cardboard and recompacting the stuffing. (literally plastic trash. We found shopping bags and an empty bag of cat treats among other things) In the meantime they bulged, caused pass-throughs for most compounds, and lost their ability to hold up targets. (Here's a comparison)

We eventually ended up making new frames for them (slightly altered dimensions to fit a permanent steel frame) which included actual handles and a small inner frame to keep the sides from bowing and creating gaps. The originals were just plywood stapled together, Turns out the plastic burlap-like material is used for bulk rice etc, which can be purchased at a shipping supply company for cheap. The cardboard was just a matter of cutting and sizing freebies from recycle bins. The stuffing? Again, just balled up and compressed pallet wrap. (We used a sheet of plywood and a forklift.)

Eventually ended up switching to Blocks. Few hundred more per unit, but we've yet to replace them. A test unit we purchased a few months back was eventually filled with small craters at the layers of foam were torn out, but for the most part they remained flat, held targets, and stopped arrows.


----------



## Ten_Zen (Dec 5, 2010)

Hmmm, good reviews. I haven't had mine for long enough yet to have these problems. Probably shot 2-3000 arrows at it. But I am the only one shooting it and I have it in a closeable container so light hasn't been a problem.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

http://www.biggreentargets.com/compression-range-targets.html

4' x 4' x 24" ... $350

These targets are superb - durable, flexible, can be partially replaced. My indoor/outdoor range has used these for several years, and we've been very pleased with them.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

I shot the 48" Block for years, and it's still going. I bought it used from a shop that was shutting down for $50 in 2007 and have been shooting at it almost daily since. No way I would pay retail for one, but I've definitely got my $50 worth!


----------



## Cylosis (Jan 5, 2014)

lksseven said:


> http://www.biggreentargets.com/compression-range-targets.html
> 
> 4' x 4' x 24" ... $350
> 
> These targets are superb - durable, flexible, can be partially replaced. My indoor/outdoor range has used these for several years, and we've been very pleased with them.


I like the compression method on these. Has anyone ever clipped one of the rods with a misfire?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Cylosis said:


> I like the compression method on these. Has anyone ever clipped one of the rods with a misfire?


Happens all the time at Ben Avery with our beginning archers. The arrow takes more damage than the threaded rod. And the threads never get damaged to where you can't undo the nuts holding the bale together.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Here in Phoenix, there is one range that exclusively uses the Block Range 48 targets. They get so beaten up with 7 day a week use, and with leagues, plus two JOAD sessions, plus classes, plus the retail side of the world, the Block 48 just gets destroyed. 

Another range uses the Morrell Cubes and Morrell 48. Extremely durable, but they eventually bulge to where you need backing cardboard to keep the target faces normal. 

Then there's the Big Green. Two ranges in Phoenix use them with zero issues.

Finally, the American Whitetail 152. Best bang for your buck and is far easier to reposition and set up.

Finally, I'm going to hit on customer service. Fieldlogic has given me somewhat spotty customer service in the past two years. Morrell, Big Green, and American Whitetail have been all responsive to inquiries and service. 

Big Green, when they shipped out a batch of poor quality Cube bag targets, resent an entire replacement load and told the shop to keep the defects. That's good customer service!

Ultimately, its your money. I just cringe when I'm paying the equivalent of a higher end riser and limbs and knowing that under the conditions I'm using it for, the target won't last a year. Whereas the others last far longer and cost far less.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Cylosis said:


> I like the compression method on these. Has anyone ever clipped one of the rods with a misfire?


I put wadded up pallet/shrinkwrap in front of the threaded rods, and it has prevented any damage to arrows hitting it (range arrows from 20-24lb bows, anyway. Haven't had any (that I know of) 40lb bow-flung arrows test the shrinkwrap yet).


----------



## Sosius (Feb 5, 2014)

OK, thanks folks. Block is out, Big Green, AWT and Bulldog seem like decent and more affordable options.


----------

